# 2012 Blacktip Challenge Beach Shark Tournament



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I would like to announce that we will be organizing a 2012 Blacktip Challenge shark fishing tournament on Florida's east coast. The dates of the 2012 Blacktip Challenge will be 01/26/2012 (12:01am) - 01/28/2012 (11:59pm). We have anglers from different States flying/driving in to participate and even anglers from Canada! I hope some of you can make it for this year's tournament. 

All other information about the tournament can be found on the website: http://blacktipchallenge.com

This is how many sharks will be near the beaches at the time of the tournament:


----------



## oviedoav (Oct 19, 2011)

I have already seen nice 6' blacktips in Central Florida. That and some big ones of other species cruising with them. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Blacktip Hunter (Sep 16, 2007)

They just showed up and the tournament is next week!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

WOW!!! I'd love to hook up with one of them!!!!


----------

